# How to apply super resin polish by hand



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

As easy as that iam planning on two bucketing the alfa tomoz then autoglym srp and then extra gloss protecyion. i heard you have to go up and down with the srp not round ??? my roof is very lighty scratched (typical) also what should i do after the extra gloss protection, i have autosmart Mirror Image polish or i leave it:newbie:

Oh and when iam applying the AG spr should i use an applicator or a microfibre cloth???


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

apply srp with an applicator, buff with an mf cloth.
(same principal can be used with most if not all polishes/waxes by hand.)


----------



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> apply srp with an applicator, buff with an mf cloth.
> (same principal can be used with most if not all polishes/waxes by hand.)


Thought so! but i ask mainly because i have heard you apply srp in an up and down motion to get the best results but i have not used srp before so i wouldnt know


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Make sure you work it sister!





sorry misses has got X Factor on.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kronk10 said:


> Thought so! but i ask mainly because i have heard you apply srp in an up and down motion to get the best results but i have not used srp before so i wouldnt know


i would think applying in straight lines is better, as applying it in circular motions could inflict swirl marks..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Make sure you work it sister!
> 
> sorry misses has got X Factor on.


:lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Make sure you work it sister!
> 
> sorry misses has got X Factor on.


:lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Ag SRP will not add swirls. It depends on the defect you are covering. You need to work the polishing the paint in the opposite direction to the defect. O normally always apply polish and wax in swirls. But sealant and glazes in lines. It really depend on why your using AG SRP. what way you apply it.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Applying SRP by hand is easy so long as you work the polish and it matter little what direction or motion you use to apply it from a cutting or filling perspective... I tend to stick to straight lines but the only reason for this is that I can maintain more even pressure than with circles but that is the only reason.

Work a small 1' square area at a time, apply with medium to firm pressure for a minute or two until it goes slightly tacky and then buff the residue with a microfibre cloth.


----------



## renno (Mar 7, 2012)

Autoglym recommend applying in circular motions then before it dries straight lines ????

http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=HD


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

renno said:


> Autoglym recommend applying in circular motions then before it dries straight lines ????


Urrrrrm! I think the OP would know how to use SRP by now ......

You do realise this thread is over 3 years old :lol: :lol:.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i always use a microfibre pad or cloth , seems to have a bit more bite


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Some people just don't listen :lol:


----------

